# Mite treatment



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

I bought three adult ex-show Silkies earlier this year. The lady I bought them from said she treated them twice a year to prevent mites. She used PetArmor flea and tick treatment for small dogs. Would that ever work on a chicken? For mites? There's no indication that they have mites.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

I don't know if it would work or not, but I know at least in my case, there is no need to treat for mites (or anything else) if they don't have them.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Frontline might work. This is what is potentially happening in your flock when you use frontline.. I have seen many chicken keepers on social media recommending the use of Frontline or other topical products that are used in cats and dogs to kill fleas and ticks. They work very well even on chickens. Technically I wouldn't treat for mites if they don't have them though. I wouldn't know anything about PetArmor.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

PetArmor is the same as Frontline. 

I did some reading. I'm not comfortable about it's use. It does end up in the eggs. How would you dose it? 

Ivermectin is safer. There is a detectable amount that transfers to the eggs.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

imnukensc said:


> I don't know if it would work or not, but I know at least in my case, there is no need to treat for mites (or anything else) if they don't have them.


Oh, okay. Thank you! I just would not want them to get mites. 


Animals45 said:


> Frontline might work. This is what is potentially happening in your flock when you use frontline.. I have seen many chicken keepers on social media recommending the use of Frontline or other topical products that are used in cats and dogs to kill fleas and ticks. They work very well even on chickens. Technically I wouldn't treat for mites if they don't have them though. I wouldn't know anything about PetArmor.


Thank you! Yeah, I wouldn't treat a dog or cat for fleas unless they had them but mites seem to be pretty bad on a chicken.


robin416 said:


> PetArmor is the same as Frontline.
> 
> I did some reading. I'm not comfortable about it's use. It does end up in the eggs. How would you dose it?
> 
> Ivermectin is safer. There is a detectable amount that transfers to the eggs.


Really? I didn't know that. I'd just put in on their upper back, lower neck. 

I'll look into that. Thank you!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> PetArmor is the same as Frontline.
> 
> I did some reading. I'm not comfortable about it's use. It does end up in the eggs. How would you dose it?
> 
> Ivermectin is safer. There is a detectable amount that transfers to the eggs.


Oh wow. I have heard about a lot of people taking Ivermectim instead of the covid vaccine.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

What I mean is, the little vials come in sizes for small dogs all the way up to massive dogs. How could you possibly know what the correct dosage would be without overdosing and killing the bird? 

With Ivermectin it's a 1/4 cc for bantams. Although I usually used a 1/2 cc on the Silkies just because they were so much bigger than bantams.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Animals45 said:


> Oh wow. I have heard about a lot of people taking Ivermectim instead of the covid vaccine.


Ignore those people.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Ignore those people.


Have you gotten the vaccine yet?


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

robin416 said:


> What I mean is, the little vials come in sizes for small dogs all the way up to massive dogs. How could you possibly know what the correct dosage would be without overdosing and killing the bird?
> 
> With Ivermectin it's a 1/4 cc for bantams. Although I usually used a 1/2 cc on the Silkies just because they were so much bigger than bantams.


Oh, I see. Just one drop. That's what she did. They're still alive. 

Okay. Thank you!


----------

